# Rat nuts



## Displaced Canadian (May 8, 2011)

I was sent a pair of "Rat nuts" from that guy in Wales ( thanks Steve) a while ago. I won't say how long it took to make a completed pen with them but I had 3 feet of redheart now I have none. The inlay is done with maple veneer which was very prone to tear out, next time I will orient the grain the other way and see how it does. These were a lot of fun and I see a lot of experimenting with them in the future. All comments welcome my next step is to start to improve my photography skills.


----------



## thewishman (May 8, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## terryf (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful inlay work! One day when Im big


----------



## skiprat (May 8, 2011)

Nicely done Chris !!!:biggrin: Don't you just hate it when your 'hard earned inlay' sort of just dissapears as you turn it down??:frown::biggrin:. 
I have previously joined on 'sacrificial' lengths to my blank just so I can increase the inlay angle without fear of the blade hitting the 'nuts'
What did you use? They look sharp enough to have been done on the table saw. 

The pen looks cool and the inlays well match the CB of the pen too.:wink:


----------



## ctubbs (May 8, 2011)

OOOOOOOH  AAAAAAAAAAAHH!  If only I had the time to grow up.  What a beautiful wonder you have created.
Charles


----------



## Rolland (May 8, 2011)

Rat nuts  bet the rats are not happy


----------



## skiprat (May 8, 2011)

Rolland said:


> Rat nuts  bet the rats are not happy


 
Don't worry Rolland, they were BIG consenting rats!!:biggrin:

Rat nuts


----------



## Katsin (May 8, 2011)

Inlay looks cool!


----------



## bitshird (May 8, 2011)

Wow nice looking pen, great color on the Redheart, and very clean inlay as well.


----------



## boxerman (May 8, 2011)

Very cool pen. Don't look like rat nuts to me. LOL.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 8, 2011)

Cuts are done on a table saw, The inlay does shrink, actually it happily flies off the blank like corn through a goose  If the inlay looks too big it should be about the right size when turned to size. I may turn the next one closer to size before cutting in the inlays.


----------



## workinforwood (May 9, 2011)

I really like it Chris.


----------



## rkimery (May 9, 2011)

Artwork it is!  Just an outstanding job on this pen.  Great work!


----------



## 65GTMustang (May 9, 2011)

I think its great - I appreciate your folks that are so good at the inlay work.  My brain just does not function at those angles.
Very nice


----------



## rkimery (May 9, 2011)

65GTMustang said:


> I think its great - I appreciate your folks that are so good at the inlay work. *My brain just does not function at those angles*.
> Very nice


 
AMEN on that statement Kevin...Mine doesn't either.  :biggrin:


----------

